# Audio Hi-Fi a valvulas



## Ishak (Feb 15, 2007)

necesito información para el funcionamiento de valvulas y amplificador Hi-Fi con valvulas.
cualquier ayuda seria de mucha ayuda.


----------



## VOLVOX (Feb 15, 2007)

Una breve introducción 

Las válvulas fueron los dispositivos electrónicos activos por excelencia desde principios de siglo hasta bien entrados los años sesenta. Entonces se vieron desbancadas por los diminutos transistores y diodos de estado sólido, capaces de desempeñar las mismas funciones en espacios mucho más reducidos, con un menor peso y con temperaturas de funcionamiento muy inferiores a las de las válvulas. Parecía ser un gran alivio para los músicos: más potencia y menos peso... guau!!! A principios de los setenta empezaron a salir nuevas empresas que apostaban por la amplificación a transistores y las ya consolidadas amplificadoraban sus catálogos con este tipo de amplificadores para no perder ventas ni mercado. 


Pero el transistor se encontró desde sus inicios con un grave problema: su linealidad y su mejor rendimiento teórico daban como resultado en circuitos de audio sonidos muy fríos y con poco carácter. 


Esta es la razón básica por la que la válvula se ha mantenido desde entonces en amplificador para instrumento musical y aplicaciones de audio profesional para estudios de grabación y alta fidelidad. Su comportamiento no lineal y "teóricamente imperfecto" quedan de sobras compensados con resultados de sonido mucho más musicales y atractivos en cuanto a la tonalidad. Un simple circuito con una sola válvula puede dar un gran carácter y color al sonido. Ni siquiera un complejo circuito digital es capaz de emular al 100% el comportamiento de una válvula... 

¿Cómo funciona una válvula? 

Uno de los requisitos básicos para el funcionamiento de una válvula es la temperatura. Todas ellas necesitan temperaturas superiores a los 100 ºC y algunas de ellas llegan incluso a los 250 y 300 ºC. El componente de la válvula que se encarga de "caldear el ambiente" se llama filamento. Es comparable al filamento incandescente de las bombillas domésticas y es lo que hace que la válvula se ilumine cuando está funcionando. 

Existen cuatro topologías de válvulas utilizadas comúnmente en audio diferenciadas por el número de componentes internos (sin contar el filamento) que las componen: diodos (dos componentes), triodos, tetrodos y pentodos (compuestas por cinco componentes). 

El ánodo y el cátodo son los dos componentes base y comunes a todas las topologías comentadas. El cátodo se encuentra justo alrededor del filamento de caldeo y de él se desprenden los electrones que fluyen hacia el ánodo creando una corriente eléctrica. Para que exista este flujo de electrones es necesaria una temperatura mínima de funcionamiento en el cátodo. A temperatura ambiente este fenómeno no se podría dar. Esto significa que si el filamento de una válvula se rompe, no hay calor y por lo tanto la válvula deja de funcionar. Para facilitar todavía más el movimiento de los electrones entre el cátodo y el ánodo, se hace el vacío en el interior de la válvula. Además las tensiones de trabajo son muy elevadas (entre 300 y 600 voltios) para permitir que los electrones desprendidos del cátodo por la temperatura sean fácilmente atraídos por el ánodo. 
El resto de componentes utilizados en los triodos, tetrodos y pentodos permiten controlar la cantidad de electrones que pasan de cátodo a ánodo introduciendo de esta forma el concepto de la amplificación. 

Tolerancias de Fabricación 

La estructura base de una válvula es metálica y está ensamblada de forma totalmente mecánica. Esto hace que las tolerancias de fabricación sean realmente grandes y las posibilidades de defectos en válvulas nuevas sean elevadas. Estos defectos de fabricación suelen aparecer en las quince o veinte primeras horas de funcionamiento. Por eso es muy importante elegir válvulas comprobadas por empresas que sólo se dedican a ello como Ruby Tubes. Estas dos compañías americanas compran las válvulas directamente a los fabricantes (hoy en día sólo se fabrican en Chequia, Rusia, Yugoslavia y China) y las someten a exhaustivas comprobaciones individuales, llegando en algunos casos a tener que tirar a la basura hasta un 20 o 30% de las válvulas compradas. Si compráis u os instalan válvulas no comprobadas existe el riesgo de que alguna salte a las pocas horas de funcionamiento y provoque una avería grave en el amplificador. 

Estados Unidos, Inglaterra y Alemania dejaron de fabricar válvulas a mediados de los ochenta. Evidentemente dejaron el listón muy alto en cuanto a calidad. Hasta hace un par de años los más exigentes iban a la búsqueda y captura de las válvulas que las fábricas de esos países habían dejado en stock. La calidad de fabricación de las empresas del este de Europa y de China especialmente dejaba mucho que desear. Pero afortunadamente, y gracias a la presión de compañías americanas como Ruby Tubes, empresas como Teslovak (Chequia) y Svetlana (Rusia) están fabricando actualmente válvulas con calidades incluso superiores a las originales americanas o inglesas. Las cosas han cambiado y el futuro de la válvula está nuevamente asegurado. 

El amplificador por partes 

Para entender el funcionamiento del amplificador, vamos a dividirlo en tres grandes bloques: Fuente de Alimentación, Preamplificador y Etapa de Potencia. En el diagrama correspondiente podéis observar cómo la señal del instrumento pasa a través del preamplificador y de la etapa de potencia antes de llegar convenientemente amplificada a la caja de altavoces. La Fuente de Alimentación está fuera del camino directo de la señal de audio pero ya veremos que influye de una forma básica en el timbre final. 

En el preamplificador se mezclan todos los efectos internos y externos y se ecualiza la señal, mientras que la Etapa de Potencia se encarga de adaptar esta señal procesada a la baja impedancia de los altavoces finales. 

La Fuente de Alimentación 

La Fuente de Alimentación es la encargada de transformar la tensión de 220V en las diferentes tensiones de trabajo que necesita el amplificador para trabajar correctamente. Existen tres partes diferenciadas dentro de la fuente de alimentación: el transformador de alimentación, el rectificador y los filtros. 

El transformador de alimentación, como todo transformador, consta de dos secciones: primario y secundario. El primario es la parte que va conectada directamente a 220V. Existen amplificador que disponen de un selector para poder trabajar a diferentes tensiones de alimentación (125V, 220V, 240V). En este caso se dice que el primario es múltiple. 

El secundario siempre es múltiple. Dependiendo del amplificador puede tener dos, tres y hasta cuatro devanados. Los dos devanados que nos encontramos en todos los transformadores de alimentación son el de alta tensión (entre 200 y 500V de alterna) y el utilizado para hacer funcionar los filamentos de las válvulas del preamplificador y de potencia (6,3V). Los otros dos suelen ser el utilizado para la tensión del BIAS (ya veremos que es una tensión negativa que nos permite ajustar el punto de trabajo de la etapa de potencia) y el que hace funcionar el filamento de la válvula rectificadora en el caso de que el amplificador utilice una (5V). 

Otro componente básico de la fuente de alimentación es el rectificador. Se encarga de convertir la alta tensión alterna entregada por el transformador de alimentación en la tensión continua necesaria para que el amplificador trabaje correctamente. Tanto el rectificador como los filtros de alimentación son activos en cuanto a su influencia en el timbre del sonido final. Si el amplificador utiliza como rectificador una válvula (normalmente una GZ34/5AR4, 5U4 o 5Y3), el sonido es comprimido y más redondo (muy atractivo y absolutamente vintage). Si utilizamos diodos de estado sólido, el sonido gana en "punch" (ataque) y potencia de salida, hay más dinámica y más sensibilidad al toque de la cuerda. Esto es así porque el diodo de estado sólido tiene una respuesta mucho más rápida que la válvula rectificadora. 

Una sencilla modificación en tu amplificador te puede permitir instalar los dos tipos de rectificadores (válvula y estado sólido) y seleccionar uno u otro en función de las necesidades de sonido. 

La última parte de la fuente son los filtros de alimentación. Cada filtro está compuesto por una resistencia y un condensador, excepto el primero que en la mayoría de amplificadores consta de una bobina (choque) y un condensador para aumentar el factor de filtraje. Los filtros de alimentación permiten obtener una tensión continua lo más estable posible. En un amplificador existen como mínimo tres o cuatro etapas de filtraje (resistencia-condensador) dependiendo del tipo de circuito utilizado. 

La respuesta en graves de un amplificador depende muy mucho del valor y del tipo de condensador utilizado en los filtros. Habitualmente se utilizan condensadores electrolíticos porque son más pequeños y baratos, aunque son poco eficientes y pierden capacidad con el tiempo (es muy recomendable cambiar todos los condensadores electrolíticos de un amplificador pasados unos cuantos años de funcionamiento). Unos condensadores de polipropileno o aceite, mucho más eficientes que los electrolíticos, harían que el amplificador ganara en estabilidad, definición, claridad y en frecuencias graves. Con pequeñas modificaciones en esta sección, tu amplificador puede cambiar como de la noche al día. 

El Preamplificador 

Esta es la sección del amplificador donde se procesa el sonido y se prepara para ser enviado posteriormente a la Etapa de Potencia. La Distorsión, la Ecualización y efectos como la Reverberación, Trémolo, Vibrato o la Compresión se añaden a la señal básica de nuestro instrumento en esta parte del amplificador. Es obvio pues que más de un 50% del carácter del sonido de tu amplificador dependa del diseño del preamplificador. Y dicho esto, vamos a analizar seguidamente cada una de las partes de un previo. 

Adaptación de Nivel 

La señal entregada por un instrumento eléctrico es muy pequeña. Varía entre los 100 y los 500mV dependiendo básicamente del tipo de pastillas utilizadas. Este nivel de señal está catalogado en audio profesional como de -20dB (dB = decibelio ) ó nivel de instrumento. Estas pequeñas señales de audio son muy sensibles a interferencias de ruidos externos. Por eso es muy importante utilizar cables apantallados cuando trabajamos a estos niveles acústicos. 
Para mejorar la relación señal/ruido del previo y reducir de esta forma la presencia de ruidos externos no deseados, lo primero que tiene que hacer el preamplificador antes de empezar a procesar propiamente el sonido es subir el nivel de la señal hasta los 0dB ó nivel de línea. La primera válvula utilizada para subir la señal desde los -20dB hasta los 0dB trabaja con una ganancia muy grande y es muy importante que esté en buenas condiciones y que además lleve un tubo metálico a modo de apantallamiento (en los años cincuenta, estas válvulas se pintaban con una pintura metálica negra en lugar de utilizar el tubo metálico). Hay que evitar a toda costa las válvulas microfónicas (a medida que la válvula envejece, la mecánica interna de la válvula va perdiendo robustez y consistencia y puede llegar a producir acoples internos y auto-oscilaciones en forma de pitidos). 

Distorsión 

La distorsión se consigue básicamente recortando la señal de entrada. Cuanto más se recorta la señal, es decir, cuanto más se asemeja a una onda cuadrada, más distorsión se percibe. 
Los buenos amplificador utilizan sólo válvulas para distorsionar las señal (Mesa-Boogie, Soldano, Dumble). En estos amplificador la distorsión se consigue utilizando varias etapas de amplificación con grandes ganancias haciendo que las válvulas lleguen a saturar y recorten de esta forma la señal de entrada. Este tipo de distorsión natural genera armónicos impares. 
Amplificadores como el JCM 900 de Marshall hacen servir componentes de estado sólido (diodos) para forzar el recorte de la señal de entrada. Este tipo de distorsiones forzadas están compuestas por armónicos pares. Está demostrado que físicamente el oído humano acepta como más musicales los armónicos impares. Esta es la razón por la que una distorsión procedente de un circuito 100% válvulas es mucho más musical y atractiva. 

Ecualización 

En esta parte del preamplificador se define la tonalidad del sonido utilizando filtros pasa-altos. Cada uno de estos filtros está compuesto por un condensador y un potenciómetro de control calculados para trabajar en una banda de frecuencias concreta. Lo normal es que el previo tenga dos o tres controles de este tipo, uno para las bajas frecuencias (graves), otro para las altas (agudos) y a veces un tercero para poder controlar el espectro de frecuencias medias. El potenciómetro variable de cada uno de estos filtros nos permite variar la frecuencia de corte de cada una de las bandas de ecualización. 
Algunos amplificador más sofisticados añaden a la ecualización estándar un ecualizador paramétrico que suele tener más de cuatro bandas de ecualización. Los ecualizadores paramétricos utilizan filtros pasa-banda (compuestos por un choque o bobina, un condensador y un potenciómetro de control) mucho más selectivos y precisos que los filtros utilizados en un ecualizador normal. 

Efectos 

Una vez la señal ha sido distorsionada y ecualizada convenientemente, se le añaden los efectos antes de pasar a la etapa de potencia. En esta parte del amplificador podemos encontrar efectos como una Reverb, un Trémolo y/o un Vibrato. La señal sin efectos (seca) se mezcla con cada uno de los efectos del amplificador mediante un potenciómetro de control que permite aumentar o disminuir la presencia del efecto en la salida. 
Muchos amplificador te permiten añadir otros efectos externos a través del lazo de efectos. Aquí puedes conectar tu procesador de efectos y acabar de "vestir" la señal original con flangers, delays, chorus, phasers, ecualizadores... vamos lo que se te ocurra. 

Tipos de Válvulas 

La válvula más utilizada en la sección del previo es la ECC83 (también conocida como 12AX7 ó 7025 ó 5751). Fender utilizaba la ECC81/12AT7 en el circuito de control de la Reverb y VOX hacía servir la ECC82/12AU7 como oscilador en el circuito del Trémolo/Vibrato. Los tres modelos de válvulas son eléctricamente compatibles pero tienen ganancias diferentes. La ECC83 es la que más ganancia tiene, seguida de la ECC81 y la ECC82. 
Casi todos los amplificadores nuevos llevan de serie válvulas chinas en el previo. Son válvulas con mucha ganancia pero con poca calidad de sonido. Una clara mejora sería sustituirlas por válvulas de mejor calidad como la ECC83 fabricada por Teslovak en Chequia y comercializada por Ruby Tubes o buscar válvulas originales americanas de RCA, General Electric o Sylvania también disponibles a través de estos dos marcadores americanos. 

La Etapa de Potencia 

La primera parte que nos encontramos en una etapa de potencia es la válvula que prepara la señal para entregarla directamente a las válvulas de potencia. A esta válvula se la conoce como driver o desfasadora/inversora. Hay fabricantes como Fender que utilizan la ECC81/12AT7 y otros como Marshall que siempre han utilizado la ECC83/12AX7. 
Si el amplificador es single-ended, es decir, si sólo utiliza una válvula de potencia (primeros amplificadores de los años cincuenta como el Fender Champ), la primera válvula de la etapa actúa como driver adaptando la alta impedancia de salida del previo con la baja impedancia de entrada de la válvula de potencia. 
Lo normal es encontrarnos con más de una válvula en la etapa de potencia y siempre por parejas. Dependiendo del número y del modelo de las válvulas el amplificador tendrá más o menos potencia. En estos casos las válvulas de potencia se conectan en push-pull y la primera válvula de la etapa trabaja como desfasadora. Esta válvula genera dos señales iguales y en contrafase (desfasadas 180º) necesarias para atacar cada una de las dos ramas del push-pull de salida. 

Sonido Americano 

Durante los años sesenta los fabricantes de amplificadores se limitaban a utilizar las válvulas que se encontraban con más facilidad en el país de origen. La 6V6, la 6L6 y la 6550 son válvulas que originalmente se fabricaban en Estados Unidos y son las que utilizaban fabricantes como Fender en la época. Este tipo de válvulas, especialmente la 6L6, tienen un sonido caracterizado por agudos claros y cristalinos y unos bajos potentes y definidos. Un sonido muy abierto y con mucha dinámica. En definitiva, lo que hoy en día se conoce como sonido americano. 
La 6V6 es una válvula que puede entregar unos 10/15W, frente a los 25/30W de la 6L6 y los 40/45W de la 6550. Por lo tanto un amplificador con dos 6L6 tendrá unos 50W de potencia mientras que uno con cuatro 6550 podrá proporcionar más de 150W. 

Sonido Británico 

El sonido británico es más comprimido que el americano. Tiene una elevada presencia de frecuencias medias que hacen que se focalice y proyecte con más facilidad. Es una "patada" de sonido. De nuevo nos remitimos a la situación de los años sesenta. En aquella época Inglaterra fabricaba las EL84 (15W), las EL34 (25W) y las KT66 (30W) y KT88 (50W) que son las válvulas que utilizaron fabricantes clásicos como Marshall, VOX, Orange o Hiwatt. La KT66 fue la válvula que Marshall utilizó durante los primeros años antes de cambiar a la EL34. La utilizaron músicos como Eric Clapton en la época de los Bluesbreakers. Se dejó de fabricar hace muchos años y todavía se paga mucho dinero por una original de los sesenta. Afortunadamente, Ruby Tubes ha reeditado la KT66 mejorando incluso las especificaciones originales. Todo un valvulón. 

El Transformador de Salida 

El transformador de salida es una de las piezas claves dentro de cualquier amplificador a válvulas. De su calidad y forma de construcción depende en gran medida el sonido final del amplificador. Su misión es la de adaptar la elevada impedancia de las válvulas de potencia (entre 3.000 y 5.000 ohmios) con la baja impedancia de un altavoz (entre 4 y 16 ohmios). Siempre que compréis un amplificador a válvulas de segunda mano, lo primero que tenéis que mirar es si el transformador de salida es el original. Si no lo es, el amplificador puede haber perdido su sonido original. 

Ajuste del BIAS 

Amplificadores como el VOX AC30 no tienen ajuste de BIAS porque trabajan en clase A. En este tipo de amplificador es el propio circuito el que autopolariza a las válvulas de potencia y el cambio de válvulas es sencillo y no necesita de ningún tipo ajuste. 
Los amplificador que trabajan en clase AB (la gran mayoría) necesitan una tensión negativa auxiliar para polarizar las válvulas de potencia. Esta tensión negativa es variable y se tiene que ajustar siempre que cambiemos las válvulas de potencia. Para ello existe un potenciómetro de ajuste en el interior del amplificador. Hay otros amplificador como los Mesa-Boogie que no disponen de potenciómetro de ajuste y es necesario modificar el valor de alguna resistencia interna para ajustar el BIAS. 

www.guitarraonline.com.ar/valvulas.html


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 15, 2007)

No creo que plagiar un texto completo de una pagina web sea un buen metodo de respuesta. Asi el foro se hace grande pero no crece. Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 20, 2008)

Algo para mirar.. digo escuchar... que se yo. Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 20, 2008)

para el que guste Calcular. Saludos


----------



## luismc (Abr 23, 2008)

VOLVOX dijo:
			
		

> Una breve introducción
> 
> Pero el transistor se encontró desde sus inicios con un grave problema: su linealidad y su mejor rendimiento teórico daban como resultado en circuitos de audio sonidos muy fríos y con poco carácter.
> 
> www.guitarraonline.com.ar/valvulas.html



Hola,

Un pequeño inciso: las válvulas de vacío son, en general, más lineales que los transistores.

De hecho, los transistores necesitarán una mayor tasa de realimentación negativa que las válvulas que necesitan poca o ninguna realimentación para corregir la alinealidad.

Saludos.


----------



## el2094 (Mar 20, 2009)

Saludos, yo me he construido un previo a lampara y al conectarlo al amplificador de siempre y he notado que las canciones que siempre había escuchado tienen más información que antes estaba escondida, por ejemplo el sonido de golpear un cencerro o badajo suena que te estás imaginando que lo ves.


----------



## leolaovp (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola.

  Siempre veo diseños de amplis a tubos, pero nunca sale...o casi nunca, como hacer el transaformador de salida


----------



## Juan Norco (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola el2094 te envio mis saludos y te agradeceria mucho si me pasaras circuito,lista de componentes y alguna foto de tu pre terminado, tengo muchas ganas de armarme uno, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fer45 (May 21, 2010)

leolaovp dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Siempre veo diseños de amplis a tubos, pero nunca sale...o casi nunca, como hacer el transaformador de salida


 
Amigo mio, ese es el triunfo de cada marca definiendo su sonido, son transformadores muy muy difíciles de hacer. (por no decir que la mayoría esa complicadas piezas las encargaba a empresas sobre todo nipponas)

Como curiosidad McINTOSH, uno de los trafos de salida (que quien pudiera tenerlos) no tienen nigún secreto, y quizás me he ido al más complicado, de ahí que otros más sencillos guarden con recelo sus fórmulasp p.e. UNISON RESEARCH y sus últimos SINGLE ENDED y Parlell SE 

ahora, una empresa que bobine trafos, le encargas que te haga un par de ellos y no telos hace ni cobrandote lo que vale un Mc SI TE TIENE QUE DAR GARANTÍAS

(en JOGIS, una pag. en aleman, un tipo selos ha echo para su ampli con EL84s, menor HT menor riesgo)

lleva bobinados bifilares, para más inri un hilo va a masa y el otro con la +HT DE PLACA, todo ello en multitud de capas entrelazadas con el secundario.

Sencillos PP, hay programas que te dan la información de todo el trafo, donde te saldrá un trafo standard, posiblemente bueno para guitarra, pero con mucho que desear en HI-FI.......... y no estudiando poco que digamos para hacerlo.

De todas formas, ánimo, hay muchos foros y webs repletos de información, 
admiro y mucho a la gente que monta su trafo de guitarra y suena fabuloso!


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 10, 2011)

fer45 dijo:


> Como curiosidad McINTOSH, uno de los trafos de salida (que quien pudiera tenerlos) no tienen nigún secreto, y quizás me he ido al más complicado, de ahí que otros más sencillos guarden con recelo sus fórmulasp p.e. UNISON RESEARCH y sus últimos SINGLE ENDED y Parlell SE!


 

ningun secreto???? para mi son 100% un secreto como estan calculados, tenes algo de informacion sobre ellos??


----------



## emdaudio (Ene 11, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> ningun secreto???? para mi son 100% un secreto como estan calculados, tenes algo de informacion sobre ellos??



Hola electromecanico, recivi tu PM pero el foro no me deja responderte ya que no llego a los 25 post  asi que te respondo por aca, supongo que te referis a la Citation 12 no? si soy yo, mi celu es el Mejor No y mi email Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com, decile a tu primo que me llame a la tarde, desues de las 16hs y si la quiere venir a escuchar tendria que ser en esta semana ya que el domingo viajo. Saludos!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

@EleMec: Mejor mandale un MP con *tu* dirección de mail y sigan por ahí. O revisá bien la notificación de este post que te llegó a tu casilla. Si no sabés de qué hablo, mandale la dirección de mail por MP nomás.

@Emdaudio: Tu mensaje viola las normas, por eso fue editado.

Saludos


----------

